# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới >  Những địa chỉ chụp hình cưới tuyệt đẹp tại Đà Lạt

## nghiagend12

* những địa chỉ chụp hình cưới tuyệt đẹp tại Đà Lạt

**Review  chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất tại Đà Lạt* - *Đà Lạt* lừng danh với nét đẹp hữu tình gợi nhiều cảm hứng, thời tiết mát mẻ, ánh nắng chan hòa rất thích hợp với chụp hình cưới. Bởi vậy, thành phố ngàn hoa từ lâu hình thành địa điểm chụp hình cưới lý tưởng được nhiều cô dâu, chú rể lựa chọn.

Các gợi ý sau đây về địa điểm chụp ảnh cưới đẹp nhất tại Đà Lạt nổi tiếng, nổi bật sẽ là chọn lựa tuyệt vời cho các cặp đôi.
 
*Chụp ảnh cưới ở nhà ga thành phố*

_Vị trí: số 1 Quang Trung, Đà Lạt, ga Đà Lạt._

Một địa chỉ chụp ngoại cảnh chụp ảnh cưới đẹp nhất, free ở Đà Lạt, cần lưu ý nhà ga thành phố. Đây là nhà ga cổ kính nhất ở Đông Dương được thiết kế theo cách điệu từ hình ảnh ngọn núi Lang Biang, có 3 mái hình chóp đặc trưng. Kết hợp với tone màu trắng - đen cơ bản và đây sẽ là địa chỉ hoàn hảo cho ra những bức ảnh đậm chất Tây phương đầy vintage.

*Chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất ở Ana Mandara Villas*

_Vị trí: Lê Lai, Phường 5, tp. Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng._

Chụp hình cưới Đà Lạt ở đâu đẹp nhất? Ana Mandara Villas là một khu villa tuyệt đẹp ở Đà Lạt, với nội thất đẳng cấp, mỹ quan tuyệt đẹp. Khu nghỉ dưỡng này đang là điểm đến ưa thích của không ít cặp đôi để có những tấm ảnh cưới tuyệt đẹp.

*Chụp ảnh cưới ở vườn hoa Đà Lạt*

Vườn hoa Đà Lạt là một trong số địa điểm chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất Đà Lạt và rất nhiều ai cũng biết đến. Tọa lạc tại số 2 Phù Đổng Thiên Vương, cách trung tâm thành phố 2km, công viên Đà Lạt là nơi tụ hội hàng trăm giống hoa khác nhau diễm lệ cũng như: Cẩm tú cầu, hồng, hồng ri, xác pháo, mimosa… Toàn bộ sẽ giúp bạn có những shoot hình rực rỡ màu sắc của hoa lá, hòa quyện cùng thiên nhiên tạo nên bộ hình cưới độc đáo.

Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể lựa chọn thêm các địa chỉ chụp hình cưới đẹp, hấp dẫn và miễn phí khác tại Đà Lạt như:

*Chụp ảnh cưới ở trường cao đẳng sư phạm Đà Lạt*

_Địa chỉ: 29 Yersin, thành phố. Đà Lạt._

Cao đẳng sư phạm Đà Lạt là một trong số nơi có được khá nhiều cảnh đẹp để chụp ảnh cưới ở Đà Lạt. Ngôi trường được tạo dựng với lối kiến trúc đặc biệt được hội kiến trúc sư thế giới cấp giấy chứng thực là một trong 1000 công trình độc đáo của thế kỉ XX. Trường cao đẳng sư phạm Đà Lạt được xây theo hình vòng cung, chỉ cần chút ít tinh tế với góc chụp cách tân khi chụp hình cưới tại đây bạn sẽ có các bức tranh độc đáo, mơ mộng.

*Chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất tại thung lũng tình yêu Đà Lạt*

_Vị trí: cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 6km về hướng Đông Bắc._

Thung lũng tình yêu nổi tiếng với quang cảnh có vẻ đẹp, một địa chỉ yêu thích của nhiều khách du lịch khi đến Đà Lạt. Đặc biệt, dưới chân thung lũng là hồ Đa Thiện với rừng thông ngút ngàn, hội tụ nhiều loài hoa đẹp là cảm hứng tuyệt hảo cho bộ hình của bạn.
*
Tìm hiểu thêm:* *list quán coffee rooftop *  địa điểm chụp hình sống ảo

*Chụp ảnh cưới ở Hồ Xuân Hương*

Những địa chỉ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp nhất, free tại Đà Lạt, lãng mạn cần lưu ý Hồ Xuân Hương. Tọa lạc ở trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt, Hồ Xuân hương trở thành biểu tượng của xứ sở sương mù. Đặc biệt khi mùa xuân về, các cành mai bừng nở, làm nên sắc màu tuyệt đẹp một góc trời.

Thời điểm chụp hình cưới đẹp nhất ở Hồ Xuân Hương vào lúc buổi sáng sớm và xế chiều. Thời điểm này thời tiết tại Đà Lạt mát mẻ, khí trời trong lành với những tầng mây lững lờ đặc biệt nên thơ thích hợp với bộ hình cưới tình tứ.

*Nhà thờ Con Gà*

*Các quán cà phê đẹp ở Đà Lạt*

*Hồ Tuyền Lâm*

*Ma rừng lữ quán*

*Đồi chè Cầu Đất*

*Thác Voi*

*Giao hưởng Xanh
*
*Quảng trường Lâm Viên
*
*Sân Golf Đà Lạt*

*Chợ đêm Đà Lạt
*
*Suối Vàng*

*Cánh đồng cỏ lau*

*Vườn Dây Tây Đà Lạt*

*Tìm hiểu thêm các dịch vụ chụp ảnh cưới đẹp ở Tuart Studio:* 
_
studio chụp hình cưới đẹp ở Nha Trang 
_

----------

